# WELL This 1 Has Seen BETTER DAYS.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO 10HP Snowblower 1028 PowerShift


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

rode hard & put away wet! 

what's the 411 on the OHV Tecumseh engines? any chronic problems?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

stored outside for many years, uncovered..
the quickest and best way to kill a snowblower..

Scot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Were those augers serrated, at one time?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Were those augers serrated, at one time?


 TORO went to those things in 1996. I do not see any advantages to them. they came brand new that way.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, there's a little evidence left, very little.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> rode hard & put away wet!
> 
> what's the 411 on the OHV Tecumseh engines? any chronic problems?


 I myself avoid those engines up here in the frozen tundra. to me they are GUTLESS WONDERS.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

here's a pampered 828 PS (Briggs) over in Ct for $360.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> here's a pampered 828 PS (Briggs) over in Ct for $360.


 For that price you better take it and run for the hills with it. there BROTHER CC. those 8HP BRIGGS can go from 500-700 in that good of shape.1988-1995 I my book were the best run of those POWERSHIFTS. SOME models even had those MITUZ'S ON THEM. or however you spell that name.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> For that price you better take it and run for the hills with it. there BROTHER CC. those 8HP BRIGGS can go from 500-700 in that good of shape.1988-1995 I my book were the best run of those POWERSHIFTS. SOME models even had those MITUZ'S ON THEM. or however you spell that name.


 I think I cried a little when I first saw it. If I brought that home, I'd have to hide the frying pans...especially my 5lb cast iron one; Mrs. CC is 6' tall and has quite a reach!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> I think I cried a little when I first saw it. If I brought that home, I'd have to hide the frying pans...especially my 5lb cast iron one; Mrs. CC is 6' tall and has quite a reach!!!


 YOU better start hiding them then.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

classiccat said:


> If I brought that home, I'd have to hide the frying pans...especially my 5lb cast iron one; Mrs. CC is 6' tall and has quite a reach!!!


I get that all the time... *"What, ANOTHER *insert whatever I happen to be collecting at the time*?? How many of those things do you need????"*

One time I stupidly answered *"I don't know, how many pairs of shoes do YOU need??"* Funny, but I had never realized how cold it is in the garage overnight..


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Never ever mention their "few pairs of shoe" that is no man's land....


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

What can I say, I am a noob to this marriage thing. I googled her model number online, but couldn't find an operator's manual. I considered contacting the manufacturer for support, but you know how mothers in law can be..


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Ariens1976 said:


> Never ever mention their "few pairs of shoe" that is no man's land....


 Shoes AND Handbags 

t2t...operator manuals are garbage...you now know this! ...what you want is the *Service* Manual


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

My 824 looks even worse than that, but it still throws the snow off of my driveway. Mine was used at a country farm house rental for all its life, so nobody ever took pity on it and gave it any maintenance.

The only thing I don't like about mine is the placement of the skid shoes at the very back of the auger bucket. It's a 1990 and the third model year of the Powershift, so the later ones had the shoes moved more towards the front of the bucket. I'm thinking that if it doesn't sell this winter I'll figure out a way to put some square holes farther forward and mount some poly skid shoes.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you guys forgot about all the different outfits they need. and also closet space. the garage was heaven to me that way I did not have to hear her snore.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> TORO 10HP Snowblower 1028 PowerShift


a fix-er-up-er guys, most of that rust can be sanded and repainted


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

classiccat said:


> rode hard & put away wet!
> 
> what's the 411 on the OHV Tecumseh engines? any chronic problems?


They're better than the flatheads, still suffer from thrown rods but to a lesser degree. The only really unique issue is some of the early ('88 - '89) models will kick back severely, to the point where they will break your wrist, or sometimes your jaw. No joke on that either. They can be fixed by retarding the mechanical timing one tooth.



sscotsman said:


> stored outside for many years, uncovered..
> the quickest and best way to kill a snowblower..


Some of them get a lot of salt from dealing with EOD. We always found that machines from withing city limits used on driveways that came out on to busy main streets tended to rust especially bad.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for explaining that 94!


----------

